# Worst Halloween Costumes?



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, I came across someones list of the worst Halloween costumes and thought I'd share it. Personally, I'm diggin' on the Village Peoples' Biker costume, lol !! http://www.retrocrush.com/costumes/ :googly:


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Flipper?! Hahahaha,..don't know which one is a "must have"!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That's funny!

Being a kid in the 70's, I remember a couple of those costumes!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awww man...how would you like to have been the asteroid.

ROFLMAO


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Village People one could pass for Mr Slave from South Park now


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Ahhhh flashback.........
I need a drink


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Makes me very glad I had an imagination growing up. Never had a problem with coming up with ideas for costumes. 6th grade I went as a standing floor lamp. (I was skinny then). Even had a little light bulb that went on inside the lamp shade.


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh boy do I remember some of these, the seventies was a cruel time for costumes. I had a really creative and imaginative family so I personally never had to suffer the shame of wearing one of these "classics". Now they are true collectables, having more value in the original packaging. I can distinctly remember the masks had a certain type of smell to them, some sort of chemical or plastic or whatever the heck they were made of. Anyone else know what I mean?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

HA!! I totally know what you mean, the masks probably had lead paint on them or something hazardous, you know, in the 70's they didn't care...and we all turned out ok, rIgHt... = / hehe


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh my gosh. If I close my eyes and think really hard, I can still feel that plastic-y costume and smell that mask... oh, and feel the sting on my ears when friends would snap the white elastic strap on the back of my head.... (WHY did we think doing that was SO funny?!?!)

I don't know whether to thank you or NOT for that blast from the past, LOL. Now I feel old....must... get... to... bed.... before I break a hip or something.... ugh....


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Dixie said:


> .. feel the sting on my ears when friends would snap the white elastic strap on the back of my head.... (WHY did we think doing that was SO funny?!?!)


Don't forget those nice sharp cutouts for the eyes that never quite lined up, but NEVER failed to cut into your eye sockets...


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

I actually remember having one of those Jaws costumes. My parents still have a picture of me in it. I thought it was soooo cool, but in retrospect, I don't think anything but the flipper one could be less cool or more stupid. That was a moronic costume for sure.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

So sad. I'm glad I grew up with better costumes.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Any costume that has to write the name of what it is across it is not a good costume.


----------



## spiderella (Oct 21, 2008)

I hate hate HATE those plastic costumes!! I only wore one once when I was Princess Leia. I always preferred to create my costume.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I LOVED my plastic costumes! (yes I know I'm a dork) but it made me the Halloween freak that i am today! My mom would take me to Woolworths and I would pick out my plastic smock and easy to crack mask and I would be the happiest kid in the world I think the last one I had was scooby-doo but Casper was my all time fav.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Funny stuff, but given the number of kids who don't even bother to wear any sort of costume anymore, I'd settle for a slew of TOT's wearing those.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Funny stuff, but given the number of kids who don't even bother to wear any sort of costume anymore, I'd settle for a slew of TOT's wearing those.


dude, If I had a group of kids walking up with those on, i'd shut the haunt down 

You mean you don't get the kids that are dressed up as 'steelers fans' , 'high school football player' , or 'I'm toting for my baby sister who is (fill in with overly dramatic, blatantly false story). HAHAHAHAHA. Those are the kids you give fruit and veggies to, since in my opinion trans fats are bad for people not wearing costumes.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> Funny stuff, but given the number of kids who don't even bother to wear any sort of costume anymore, I'd settle for a slew of TOT's wearing those.


I got a few of those last year. But I also got two kids whose mother had dressed them up as "strippers" or belly dancers or something. I felt really bad for those boys...


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I had several of those. When I was 4, I was a Spiderman freak and had one of those Ben Cooper Spidey "costumes", but they didn't have a license for the real Spidey, so it was a knock-off costume with lots of purple in it. I knew it wasn't a close match, but it was good enough to keep me jumping off furniture and swinging around our backyard.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

MotelSixx said:


> dude, If I had a group of kids walking up with those on, i'd shut the haunt down
> 
> You mean you don't get the kids that are dressed up as 'steelers fans' , 'high school football player' , or 'I'm toting for my baby sister who is (fill in with overly dramatic, blatantly false story). HAHAHAHAHA. Those are the kids you give fruit and veggies to, since in my opinion trans fats are bad for people not wearing costumes.


Ha!! How true, I'm especially giving "steelers fans" and "charger fans" a crappy treat!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I was blessed with a mother who made us beautiful costumes, but being a spoiled brat, I actually coveted the plastic costumes. I loved the boxes they came in with the celophane window. I had one in first grade, Bozo. Did you ever try to stick your tongue out of the mouth hole? OUCH!!


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't host TOTs at my house anymore since I am busy with the haunt downtown, but I used to lurk in a friend's yard in my Jason Voorhees costume scaring the kids. The "no costume" kids got a particularly vivid scare, mostly to remind them of the whole reason for wearing a costume on All Hallow's Eve- so the walking dead and evil spirits think you're one of them and give you a pass. I think I even asked a kid what the devil was wrong with him, TOTing in a basketball jersey?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Some of those are really bad.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I remember having a Batman one, my brother was robin. My mom made the costumes which were really cool and authentic (based on the 60's TV show, of course), but we still had to wear the plastic masks that were store bought. I also remember not being able to fricken BREATH in those things! I had to take it off while walking and put it on at the door so many times the band broke. Or maybe the band slipped out of the staples on the sides, with also dug into my head. Those masks were just aweful.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think I started making costumes (or having my mom help me make them lol) when I was in 1st or 2nd grade. I remember the last plastic Ben Cooper Woolworths-bought costume I wore; it was a robot. It even had a lightbulb in the forehead and a battery pack... which didn't work. God those horrible masks... I can feel that rubberband cutting into the bases of my ears even now... ugh... that plastic smell, and the condensation dripping down the slick inside surface... bleah. And yes, I did cut my tongue on one of those damned things.

The most horrific thing about them, when you look at them, is the fact that they're not actually costumes *OF* characters from popular shows and movies; they're actually advertisements for them.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

As I was going through the costume list, I was giggling a little bit at the beginning, but when I got to "flipper" I actually burst out loud laughing. The descriptions/comments of each costume was helarious. Made my day.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Jaws rulezzz Yesss!!


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

I remember the days when a costume a giant plastic trash bag with holes and cartoons of whatever you were supposed to be plastered all over it... plus a plastic mask smelled weird and had a teeny tiny mouth hole in it, for some reason...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I was a pre-made, masked Rat Fink one year (2nd grade?). I look at the pics now,and the costume is still horrid. It was the ONE year I was allowed to buy a costume instead of make my own. I *hated* wearing the mask- condensation, couldn't see out of it...


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

I was Frankenstein's Monster one year. It actually had a printing of Frank's clothing on it, so it was technically a costume, not a billboard. Another year I was a Daffy Duck billboard. It restricted my leg movements, so I waddled around the neighborhood, panting and puffing out a fast "trigger treat!" with my plastic pumpkin printed illuminescent bag.


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Where can I buy that Village People Costume. I love that. I'm a 70's kinda guy and I hate to say the only costume I didnt like was the atari one that was just creepy. 

Brian


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

just placed an order for the chachi costume ROCK ON!!!!!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I need the Flipper and jaws costume! Awesome post lol


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Roll of Toilet paper


----------

